# Little BLACK RIFLE addiction thread!



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Well it looks as though I'm jumping on the "Little Black Rifle" (AR-style)bandwagon. I'm looking into the Smith and Wesson M&P-15 with the Mag-pul stocks in a .223 caliber. Looking to start coyote hunting on some of the farm property around the house here as well as having a little fun out on the range.

Which "Little Black Rifle" do you have? 

Post up sum pic's!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

colt (not all stock) eoteck sighting system, green lazer back up,match grade upper, coustom trigger work(makes bump firing simple) will be getting 22lr conversion soon


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Back before I lost mine in a boating accident, I had a DPMS, .223. Sorry, the pics got lost in the accident also along with the 2,000 rounds of battle pack ammo. :34:


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Too bad about that accident D! Sure you dont have any pic's of it BEFORE the loss?


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

i have the dpms panther raptr.. shoots .223 and .556.. awesome gun.. 

mine is identical to this one.. i've put about 15 rounds thru it.. if anyone ever shows up on my property, they will meet junior and me..


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I had the Colt Nato bull barrel, I bought an AK47 after that I trade the Colt for another Ak47 and a AK74. I will never buy another AR, They look impressive but having one is more hype than anything.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bad60gmc said:


> I had the Colt Nato bull barrel, I bought an AK47 after that I trade the Colt for another Ak47 and a AK74. I will never buy another AR, They look impressive but having one is more hype than anything.


 
parden my stupidity but what round is an ak74 ????????


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

5.45x39


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I HAVE A SMITH & WESSON M&P 15t, WITH A FEW GOODIES...BUT IT'S FOR SALE RIGHT NOW...

INTERNET TOO SLOW IN IRAQ TO TRY AND POST PICS...I'M SURE I HAVE SOME ON THIS SITE SOMEWHERE...


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

The ak47 uses a 7.62 nato round. Can't remember the 7.62 x ????... Hey Drillersgodeeper, what is the rest of the round info? It's been 7 years since I left Iraq...


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

badazzbrute said:


> The ak47 uses a 7.62 nato round. Can't remember the 7.62 x ????... Hey Drillersgodeeper, what is the rest of the round info? It's been 7 years since I left Iraq...


The AK47 is 7.63x39
The AK74 is 5.45x39


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

typo 7.62


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

The AK74 is not as popular as the AK47 so ammo is alot cheaper. It will bump fire easier and is alot of fun to shoot.


----------



## trbrown64 (Aug 30, 2010)

I bought my wife a DPMS 308LR for her birthday 2 years ago. Fun to shoot but too heavy to pack. Still looking for a good deal to appear. Picked up a couple of pistols at a yard sale yesterday so another black gun could be around the next yard sale.


----------



## rebby (Oct 31, 2010)

You could say that I'm addicted as well. So much so that I started my own business to custom build AR's and 1911's. Here are a few examples of our EBR's ->




























We'll build just about anything that you could ever dream up. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

.22lr, .38 special snubnose, .357 long barrel and a bow


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

Benelli Nova 12 ga pump..before i camod' it








Smith and Wesson M&P15ps with a buncha stuff on it...


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice! I love the Magpul stuff on my M&P!


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

yeah it has alot of magpul stuff on it...stock, trigger guard, B.A.D. lever, sights (only cuz the troy ones i had fell apart while i was shooting) the rail covers, and the single point sling atachment..and i have a bunch of extra stocks and other stuff ( i change the color alot)..and besides that it has hogue grip and a grip pod bipod/front grip...and a vortex red dot..that was my second project..my first was my kimber warrior 1911


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*I KNEW I HAD A PIC ON HERE SOMEWHERE... HAD A COUPLE MORE UPGRADES SINCE THIS PIC...*


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

love the acog man..


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

My Noveske


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Picked me up a .22Lr version today. Love it. Very fun to shoot. 

This is w/ open sites @ about 25-30yrd. Shot 1st group & it wasn't even on the paper lol. Then second group are the ones way low & left 3rd & 4th group are all in the ring. Even got one in the dot lol. Most are Still low & left but I didn't want to spend much time tuning in open sites b/c I was on my way to pick up a scope from a guy. Bought a tasco 3-9x50 which will probably look strange on an AR but, I gave him $25 for it so... It will work just fine. Just need to pick up some tall rings.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

i love my AR's..


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Picked me up a .22Lr version today. Love it. Very fun to shoot.


I shot a S&W M&P .22lr yesterday and it was blast to shoot. Might be my next rifle.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

tacoma_2002 said:


> Which "Little Black Rifle" do you have?


*S&W MP15-T Magpul-ed out in FDE* :bigok: NRA Lifetime member:usa:, AR15.com member too.:rocketwhore:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey guys check out the slide fire or bump fire on you tube for the ar's especially the one for the 12 gauge.


----------



## spunkmonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Colt










Ruger (my baby)










I took that pos red dot off, btw...


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

brutemike said:


> Hey guys check out the slide fire or bump fire on you tube for the ar's especially the one for the 12 gauge.


This is one of the biggest reasons I want to get the M&P .22.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a DPMS panther 308LR with the 18" bull barrel. Very fun gun to shoot. It is on the heavy side to carry around alot. but a good shoulder sling should take care of that. Very accurate gun also.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

ready hahah the 1st ones not mine


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I got a lil DPMS, with 3 30 round clips.








My other black gun, lol. Mossburg .22 plinkster about the size of a bb gun. I have a leather shoe string as a strap.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sloboy said:


> I got a lil DPMS, with 3 30 round clips.
> View attachment 12703


What size scope is that & how tall of a ring did you need? I've got an old 3-9x50 I want to put on mine.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

It a 3x9x40 not sure of the ring height, the bottom of scope just clears the fore part. It was on the gun when I got it. I don't really like it cause it is awkward to chamber a round.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## spunkmonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

aww, he's taking a lil nap!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Rock river ar15 .223. Has a few goodies now but no pics yet. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Just Right Carbine in 9mm pistol,



















And my little Ruger SR-22


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

My home defense tools 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

How about pa has a hold on all these guns rite now.Not to sure whats going on someone at boys hockey practice said his friend went too get one and there not allowed too sell them rite now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Take the handle off. Look at that, not an assault weapon anymore!  is it that easy? Lol


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Just ordered the following, should be here in about a week or so depending on the transfer and Holidays,

Norinco M4 with 10.5" barrel










And 1600 round crate of .223 ammo,


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Rubberdown said:


> Just ordered the following, should be here in about a week or so depending on the transfer and Holidays,
> 
> Norinco M4 with 10.5" barrel
> 
> ...


Where did you find this at? I can't find ammo, magazines, anywhere since all this crap from the Gov. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Rubberdown said:


> Just ordered the following, should be here in about a week or so depending on the transfer and Holidays,
> 
> Norinco M4 with 10.5" barrel
> 
> ...


Congrats! the M4 is my favorite gun to shoot.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> Where did you find this at? I can't find ammo, magazines, anywhere since all this crap from the Gov.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


I'm in Canada, lots of guns and mag here, but our mags are all pinned to 5 rounds.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd show yall my new toy but it busted out of the closet the other day by itself and ran around shooting at people... guns do kill guys.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ bwahaha:beer:

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> I'd show yall my new toy but it busted out of the closet the other day by itself and ran around shooting at people... guns do kill guys.


Dude, you gotta put a heavy chain on them semi autos, they go crazy and will do anything they can to get outside and "get some"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wonder if ammo can be shipped from a Canadian dealer. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> Wonder if ammo can be shipped from a Canadian dealer.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


 Idk if its possible or not but if it is it won't be cheap, it's not even cheap to ship it in the states


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> Wonder if ammo can be shipped from a Canadian dealer.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


All the on-line ones I buy ammo from specify on their web sites that they can not ship to our U.S. friends, one even has this quote on their site,

*AMERICAN FRIENDS*: Sorry, we cannot ship this to you. Thank Clinton for that.

In fact, this supplier had hundreds of 1600 round cases of .223 in stock yesterday and got into a price match war with another supplier and was selling it for $419 a case (1600 rounds) with FREE shipping. I shoulda bought another case myself....dummy....


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

1600 rnds for 419 free shipping!!!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

wow id love to find that deal here somewhere


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

LOL, its funny that something gun related might actually be better in Canada than in the U.S. for once hahaha


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

That's insane...





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

my complete "black rifle" collection, my newest one showed up today, so for now, the collection (black guns) is complete. From top to bottom, 

Norinco M4 (.223)
JR Carbine (9mm pistol)
Ruger SR-22 (.22)










And just the M4/AR-15 alone with everything it came with (except the new forward rail, I bought that seperatly)


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Just picked up a rock river AR 15 ill post pics when I get home!


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Where did you find one only thing around here is 22cal ar


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

rubberdown ,what capacity mags are those


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I picked it up from a friend of mine he was gonna trade it for a 308 so I rescued it!


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice! 

And rmax I believe runberdowns are all pinned to 5 rounds


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm comin for ya






:yikes:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Geez the cops up here would have a hayday if they pulled you over for a broken tail light and found that in the back of your truck.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

rmax said:


> rubberdown ,what capacity mags are those


The 2 on the right, the single mags, they are factory 5 rounders, legal limit for a center fire semi automatic rifle mag in Canada is 5 rounds.

HOWEVER, the 2 that are coupled together are LAR-15 mags, these are 10 rounders, and are a pistol mag for a Rock River Arms LAR-15 PISTOL, but they DO fit the AR-15 rifles, so legally you can run 10 round mags in your center fire rifle in Canada, but only if the mag you are using is a "pistol" mag. Then you buy the coupler to put them together for more of a "banana clip" look. The company that made these ones put an angle on the bottom of the mag, which makes them look kinda goofy when coupled together.

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------



kirkland said:


> Nice!
> 
> And rmax I believe runberdowns are all pinned to 5 rounds


Nope...


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I just knew Canada was 5 rounds.. But there's always a way around something I wouldn't have guessed AR pistol could have 10 round mags when there the same gun


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

not the same in the eyes of our firearms rules, one is classed as a pistol, and pistols can hove 10 rounds, the actual AR is classed as a rifle, but luckily they worded the mag capacities as either pistol or rifle, so since it is technically a pistol mag for a LAR-15 pistol, we can use it in the rifle with 10 rounds 

Same thing for the JR Carbine rifle I have, it used Glock pistol mags, but its a center fire rifle, so 10 rounds is legit


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I like that lol, it's good they do see it that away..


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

triston said:


> I'm comin for ya
> View attachment 13398
> :yikes:


 That's a pretty good start; but you'll need a few more to catch up with me....lol 

My truck looks like that all deer season! :saevilw:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Picked one up for myself today. Traded a $450 sig & $200 cash for a Bushmaster AR-15 223/556. Think I'm gonna sell it or try to trade it for a new graph for my boat. Lol


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

*My twins...*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

how expensive is an adjustable stock? This one apparently has a fixed stock  kinda sucks b/c the guy I got it from was short & stubby so it's not long enough for me.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> how expensive is an adjustable stock? This one apparently has a fixed stock  kinda sucks b/c the guy I got it from was short & stubby so it's not long enough for me.


I've got a magpul and then another one I picked up at a gun show, 65-100ish for a aftermarket "buttstock" but I have the stock version sitting in a case and there cheap cause most people the buttstock is the easist mod and they just toss the stock stuff 

















---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------

Here's my 2.. Sure wish I had the time to shoot them


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Someone explain quadrails to me now... I don't have to replace the whole front piece do I? Can't I get just the rail, that will screw into place? Or does it not work like that?

Also, if anyone wants to trade a fixed stock for an adjustable one, LMK.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Someone explain quadrails to me now... I don't have to replace the whole front piece do I? Can't I get just the rail, that will screw into place? Or does it not work like that?
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to trade a fixed stock for an adjustable one, LMK.


A "drop in" rail installs very easy and they are usually pretty cheap. All you do is remove the handguard and put the rail in its place. The delta ring (ribbed looking thing closest to the receiver) is spring loaded. Push it towards the receiver real hard and you can remove the handguard one piece at a time.

The free floating rails are a little more involved but if you have a Dremel, a hammer, and a punch set, you can swap it out fairly easily unless your barrel is one of the 14.5" barrels with a permanently attached flash hider.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool thanks!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Been thinking about buying a new evil black rifle in a larger caliber for my grizzly hunt next year but I was told about Alexander arms uppers for mil spec ars and have decided to get the .50 Beowulf has anyone tried one?


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

All I know is that 50 Beowulf ammo is stupid expensive. 458 SOCOM is another option, but its also expensive to shoot. At ~$2.50-3/round, I'm way too cheap to buy either.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol I'm not worried about that I have one rifle that costs 7.50 a shell to shoot


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

that 50 Beowulf would definitely do the trick on a Grizz


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> Lol I'm not worried about that I have one rifle that costs 7.50 a shell to shoot
> 
> 
> . Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanna say red jacket (sonsofguns) had an episode of them making a silenced night vision beowolf and it would flat knock some pigs on there rear! I want one but I'm more than happy with my AR-10 when I put 180gr thru it it puts out some serious knock down


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm partial to my RRA 6.8 rem SPC. Hits harder than the 223 but recoil is still light.


----------

